# Sedge killer on seed



## JustinHiebs (10 mo ago)

I assume I can't and the bottle of sedge ended I have says not to use if you plan on over seeding. But my question is, is there any sedge killer I can you use on newly planted Bermuda seed? The nutsedge is already getting out of control. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

From the Sedgehammer label, "This product can be used on seeded, sodded, or sprigged turfgrass that is well established. Allow the turf to develop a good root system and uniform stand before application." "Treated areas can be overseeded with annual or perennial ryegrass or bermudagrass, 2 weeks after application."


----------

